# AMD A-Series APU Enthusiast Club



## rhapdog (Jan 13, 2014)

This club is for owners of an A-Series APU, like A8, A10, etc.

To join, just post your system specs. If you're OC'ing, you'll need to post a screenshot of CPUz with your username in Notepad before we take your word for it. If you're at stock clock settings, then the screenshot isn't really necessary.

Post which APU you have, your APU clock frequency, the iGPU clock frequency (if using the internal GPU), memory speed, and what type of cooler you have for your APU if not using the stock cooler, and also what brand/model motherboard you are using.


I'll post back with my info in just a  bit, as I need to wrap my baby for a nap.


----------

